# New Tow Vehicle



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi guys and gals, I wanted to share a few pics of the new TV. I love it and can't wait to tow with it. 1000 miles before I can use it for towing and it's killing me! Randy

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=445]Clicky[/url]


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi OVTT, I clicked on your "clicky" and I get an error message.







Have you tried your link just to make sure it's working?

Thanks! Sounds like one heck of a rig!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hi OVTT, I clicked on your "clicky" and I get an error message. Have you tried your link just to make sure it's working?


Same here.









Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Hi OVTT, I clicked on your "clicky" and I get an error message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it and it works for me, but maybe it is because it is my gallery image and others do not have access? How do I fix it?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Try it now guys


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Worked for me...

Nice looking rig.

Gary


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow!!!







You could put another 1/2 dozen 26RS's behind it and not know they were there! I see a larger trailer in your future.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW has always wanted a fiver but I think we will be hanging onto the 26RS for a few years, although the new fiver with the bunks sure looks nice.


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

OVTT,

Very nice truck, I am jealous. I was looking at the megacab 2500 yesterday at our local dodge dealership, and it was huge. We just got our 25RSS, and I am already looking to upgrade from our Tahoe to a 3/4 Diesel truck.

Kent


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

OVTT said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW has always wanted a fiver but I think we will be hanging onto the 26RS for a few years, although the new fiver with the bunks sure looks nice.








[/quote]
I just noticed in your sig. line that you are in Orangevale! Sheesh! I work down the road near Hazel and hwy 50. Small world.







I know I don't have to say this, but... Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ooooooh! Purdy! I want one


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW







That looks nice


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That is one serious rig.....
















Not normally a dodge fan but that could change a guys mind
















Jared


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Not often seeing a truck makes me go WOW





















but this one did, beautiful rig

Regards

Alan


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

You should be able to pull your Outback & the house with that one!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a real sharp truck Randy
Should do the job well for you

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is just plain one cool TV, Randy!
Hmm....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

WOW!, MAN, COOL, WHOA, HOLY MOLY!, That is an awesone truck, congratularions and enjoy!

Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW has always wanted a fiver but I think we will be hanging onto the 26RS for a few years, although the new fiver with the bunks sure looks nice.








[/quote]
I just noticed in your sig. line that you are in Orangevale! Sheesh! I work down the road near Hazel and hwy 50. Small world.







I know I don't have to say this, but... Enjoy your new rig!
[/quote]
Thats funny because I noticed in your sig you are in Roseville and thats where I work. We should trade houses to cut down on commute time and GAS.







We must pass each other on our way back and forth from work. Hope to meet you soon, Randy


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

OVTT said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW has always wanted a fiver but I think we will be hanging onto the 26RS for a few years, although the new fiver with the bunks sure looks nice.








[/quote]
I just noticed in your sig. line that you are in Orangevale! Sheesh! I work down the road near Hazel and hwy 50. Small world.







I know I don't have to say this, but... Enjoy your new rig!
[/quote]
Thats funny because I noticed in your sig you are in Roseville and thats were I work. We should trade houses to cut down on commute time and GAS.







We must pass each other on our way back and forth from work. Hope to meet you soon, Randy
[/quote]
Too funny! I sure know what to look for on the road. We could trade houses, but you get my kids too!







I look forward to meeting you someday too.

Take care,

Herb


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DW has always wanted a fiver but I think we will be hanging onto the 26RS for a few years, although the new fiver with the bunks sure looks nice.








[/quote]
I just noticed in your sig. line that you are in Orangevale! Sheesh! I work down the road near Hazel and hwy 50. Small world.







I know I don't have to say this, but... Enjoy your new rig!
[/quote]
Thats funny because I noticed in your sig you are in Roseville and thats were I work. We should trade houses to cut down on commute time and GAS.







We must pass each other on our way back and forth from work. Hope to meet you soon, Randy
[/quote]
Too funny! I sure know what to look for on the road. We could trade houses, but you get my kids too!







I look forward to meeting you someday too.

Take care,

Herb
[/quote]
Well my kids are enough, so maybe we should just switch jobs!







Good news is that each of our jobs obviously allow enough time to spend a few minutes on Outbackers!









Thanks for the approval on the new TV everyone.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is just plain one cool TV, Randy!
> Hmm....
> 
> 
> ...


Do I sense a new TV in your future?







It would look cool next to a Miata (MX5).


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow...I feel sorry for the 26rs. Your going to pull her teeth out with that thing.

You need a 13,000lb 5ver to settle her down.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

jgerni said:


> Wow...I feel sorry for the 26rs. Your going to pull her teeth out with that thing.
> 
> You need a 13,000lb 5ver to settle her down.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That is a real sharp truck Randy
> Should do the job well for you
> 
> Don


Thanks Don!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Randy,

Cool truck, definitely not like all the others going down the road. I'm curious though did you have to change the differential ratio to accomodate the larger diameter tires?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccceeeeeee ride









Thor


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Randy,
> 
> Cool truck, definitely not like all the others going down the road. I'm curious though did you have to change the differential ratio to accomodate the larger diameter tires?


Not as of yet. I am hoping that I wont need to go that route. I will know as soon as I tow the TT. I would like to avoid that costly upgrade but will do it if necessary. Do you all think I will need to do this with all this power?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice


Thanks!!!


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Nice truck , diesel is the way to go ! You could pull most anything with that BEAST !


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow! Even trucks are doing steroids now.

Nice rig. Congrats.


----------

